# Engine code diagnostics



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

I've read the sticky but still have no idea how to check the codes. My 88 model has no check engine light that I can find and it has a toggle type switch on the computer. I see nothing to turn clockwise or counterclockwise. I also see no lights on the computer. What am I missing here?:waving:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is no cel.

the ecm lightds (red and green diodes) are on the front and opposite dide of the switch.

with the key in the run position and access to the ecm flip the switch to on positon.

then the lights will blink one time then two times then three times then four times and then 5 times.

when it blinks 3 times turn the switch off and record the blinks...


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll try this method. Where in KY are you? I'm in Beaver Dam.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i ma in the greater cincinnati area ..it is actually covington ..


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been to that area several times. I go that way some for work. I always hit the Montgomery Inn for ribs!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the rib shack down town cincy has much better ribs..but it is not as well known,,


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

when you say after the 3rd flash to turn the switch off, do you mean the ignition switch or the one on the ecu? I tried both ways and it just stops the blinking all together. I must still be missing something here....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

ecu.........


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

Doesn't make sense. It just stops flashing when I do this...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

then u have trouble with the ecm..


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

So after the 3rd flash I turn the switch off on the ecu and the flashes should continue. If thats the case I do have trouble. Mine does nothing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the series of blinks 1 to 5 are modes..

the 3rd mode is stored trouble codes..

after it blinks 1 time then 2 times then three times the ecm switch is turned off and you read the codes..

if the lights quit flashing then you have ecm troubles..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what symptoms are you having ?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i may have 1 ecm left for that year truck..


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

slightly rough idle when cold. worse when warm. Very little power top end. Have trouble maintaining speed up hill on interstates. I've done fuel filter, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, plugs PCV, air filter. I just got the truck so I'm stumped. Also sealed up exhaust leaks and new muffler. Cat has been hollowed out . What kind of price you got on that ecu....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check the temperture relay..
u have a pm..


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

I finally got the seat out so I could see the light s flash. It flashed a code 55. I guess that means all is well.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u re set the oil pum timing ??


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

No. I read about it in the chiltons manual. I'm just not sure about the procedure. I can't figure why this will help.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u can't figure out why it would help...

that is funny...


----------



## KYHardbody (Jul 21, 2010)

correct. I don't see how this will help my issues. I don't believe timing is the issue. I'm gonna check out some more emissions stuff first. why is that funny? again...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol.......


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol.......


----------

